# 8000 liter einheimische Fische?



## stali2000100 (5. Dez. 2010)

Hi!!

Meint Vater hat mir vor ca. 2 Monaten einen teich gegraben. Die Maße sind 500x250cm. Die hälfte ist 60cm die andere 120cm tief. Im Frühling soll er mit Teichfolie ausgelegt werden. Bepflanzung soll eine Seerose(Tiefwasserzone), einige Schwertlilien(seitlich) und Rohrkolben+Schilf(hintergrund) kommen. Evt. noch Froschlöffel und Binsen. Bodengrund wollte ich im Tiefwasser einige cm. Sand nehmen. Der Besatz soll folgendermaßen ausfallen: 3 Bitterlinge, 2 Teichmuscheln, 6 Gründlinge, 6-8 Goldelritzen und 10-12 Moderlieschen. Filter wollte ich keinen nehmen. lediglich eine Bachlaufpumpe für etwa 50 Euronen die ca. 10.000 l/h pumpt. Füttern würde ich ca. 2x die Woche etwas Aquarienflockenfutter und ca. 1x die Woche etwas Frostfutter(rote Mülas)

meint ihr es würde soweit klappen?

lg stali!!!


----------



## karsten. (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> ........... 3 Bitterlinge, 2 Teichmuscheln, 6 Gründlinge, 6-8 Goldelritzen und 10-12 __ Moderlieschen..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar !



was ist aus den anderen Abenteuern geworden 

mfG


----------



## Nikolai (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Hallo Stali,

klappen wirds sicherlich. Mit submersen Pflanzen und __ Schnecken könntest Du das Ganze noch aufwerten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## stali2000100 (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Hi!!

Meinst du mit Submersen Pflanzen wasserpest und so was? Welche Schnecken währen denn empfehlenswert? Im Aquarium hab ich glaub ich auch einige Arten die Teichtauglich sind. Ich glaube Posthörner(rot und blau) und Blasenschnecken gehen schon oder? Sonst hätte ich noch Turmdeckelschnecken aber die sind glaub ich nicht so gut oder? In einem Tümpel in der nähe leben noch Spitzschlammschnecken. die kann ich auch bestimmt in den Teich setzen oder? Meint ihr wirklich es geht nur mit der Bachlaufpumpe klar? ich möchte nicht, das dann alle fische tot sind, weil das wasser gekippt ist. 

Außerdem schwimmt in dem nahen Tümpel(da wo die Spitzschlammschnecken sind) ein einsamer ca. 15cm großer weiß-roter Goldfisch rum. Ihn hat wohl jamand dort ausgesetzt. Da der Teich jedenfalls nur 30cm tief ist, hab ich ihn vor einigen Wochen mit nach Hause genommen und ihn in einen Mörtelkübel(rechteckig) gesetzt, damit er dort überwintern kann. Jedenfalls weiß ich nicht, was ich im Frühling mit ihm machen soll. In der nähe ist ein Badesee, da schwimmen schon einige Goldfische drin rum. Soll ich ihn dort im Frühling hineinsetzen, oder ist das nicht so gut? Oder kann ich ihn evt. mit in den Teich setzen? Braucht er dann artgenossen?

lg stali!!!!


----------



## canis (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

8000 liter einheimische Fische? 

Für mich klingt dies nach sehr viel, zumal Fische eigentlich pro Stück oder als Gewicht und nicht als Hohlmass gerechnet werden! 

_duck und weg_ 

LG
David


----------



## karsten. (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Was ist denn nun Stali ?

doch Troll 

wer Deine bisherigen Beiträge hier aufruft dem könnte es schwer fallen....... 
Deine neuste "Besatzliste" ernsthaft zu diskutieren .

Was ist denn nun aus den großen Plänen geworden 
oder 
ist alles nur Kinder Gespinne ?
wie bei den Hühnern und den __ Schildkröten , den Anglern usw.

kommen irgend wann Fotos oder nur weiter Listen ?


mfG


----------



## stali2000100 (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

hi!!

Den kleinen Teich wollte ich nicht, weil ich da keine fische reinsetzen kann. Der Flussfischteich war dann auch nicht mehr so interessant, weil mein Vater ja schon Forellen hällt. Und der 1500 liter teich ist jetzt eben auf 8000 liter vergrößert worden.

hier mal ein Bild von der Grube:


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

 also ich sehe da nur ein hässliches Loch in der Erde und keine Teichgrube.

Wäre ein super Foto für das Bildrätsel


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn das Loch?
Sieht ja nicht sehr groß aus.


----------



## stali2000100 (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Hi!!

wie gesagt ist der Teich 5m x 2,5m. Natürlich ist es momentan nur eine Grube. Die Flachwasserzone ist etwas schwer zu erkennen. 

Mir kommt vor, es hilft kein bisschen, das ich das Bild eingestellt habe. Stattdessen machen sich alle nur lustig über mich.

lg stali!!!!


----------



## Christine (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Hallo Stali,

es macht sich keiner lustig über Dich - die fühlen sich schlicht und ergreifend von Dir verar....t.

Du bist doch nicht allen Ernstes der Meinung, dass man auf dem Foto irgendetwas erkennen kann, was nur entfernt mit einer Grube für einen Teich zu tun hat....


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Hallo lieber Stali, das mag an dem Bild liegen das Du eingestellt hast., das sich die Leute eher amüsieren, als Dich ernst zu nehmen. 
Zugegeben. ich bin nicht der schnellste, aber ne ordentliche Baugrube hab ja sogar ich zu Stande gebracht. 
Das was Du eingestellt hast sieht doch sehr nach nen bisschen in der Erde wühlen aus. Strukturiertes, planvolles Handeln kann man da nicht erkennen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Hi Stali,

auf dem Foto kann man echt nichts erkennen außer einem Erdaufriß. Das Ufer sieht  sehr unterschiedlich hoch aus. Liegt der geplante Teich auf einen Hang? Wenn Du eine Seite aufüllen mußt muß die Erde dort verdichtet werden. Entweder mit nem Rüttler, oder von der Witterung (letzteres braucht aber dann seine 1-2 Jahre)

So was läßt sich eher als Teichgrube erkennen

MfG Frank


----------



## Dr.J (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: 8000 liter einheimische Fische?*

Der User Stali2000100 wurde auf eigenen Wunsch stillgelegt.

Ich mache daher zu.


----------

